# mold release and release agent (química)



## jsil

Saludos a todos,
Me interesa saber come se traduce el término "mold release" y "release agent".  Los mismos se refieren a la industria de químicos. Se utilizan en la fabricación de moldes.


----------



## psicutrinius

"desmoldeo" y "desmoldeantes"


----------



## jsil

Muchas gracias.  Ahora si se utiliza el termino release agent en general, no especifico para desmolde.  Como en el caso del campo de la mecánica. ¿Cual seria el termino correcto?


----------



## die caster

Hi jsil
I am a process engineer and trainer for a US cold chamber die casting company. I am trying to find someone who can help me with the general die casting terminolgy to help my spanish speaking technicians. Can you help me?
die caster 
Sandy Metzger


----------



## Kolthoff

psicutrinius said:
			
		

> "desmoldeo" y "desmoldeantes"


 
Pienso que el término debería ser *desmoldante*. Ver aquí.

Saludos,

Kolthoff-.


----------



## jsil

die caster said:
			
		

> Hi jsil
> I am a process engineer and trainer for a US cold chamber die casting company. I am trying to find someone who can help me with the general die casting terminolgy to help my spanish speaking technicians. Can you help me?
> die caster
> Sandy Metzger


----------



## jsil

Hi Sandy,
My job is a sales and marketing representative for a liquid plastic and rubber manufacturing company.  These plastics and rubbers are used to make molds.  Actually I am working with translating tecnichal data documents and marketing publications.   I am not an expert on this yet, it is a new field for me.  But if you have an specific question, go ahead.  I will do my best.


----------



## MARIA FERNANDA CASTRO

QUE ES "RELEASE SITE" EN ESPAÑOL ?....
*" Release Site*- this is the site where release tests are being made to release the product for commercial distribution." 
Igual no entiendo....


----------



## Kolthoff

MARIA FERNANDA CASTRO said:


> QUE ES "RELEASE SITE" EN ESPAÑOL ?....
> *" Release Site*- this is the site where release tests are being made to release the product for commercial distribution."
> Igual no entiendo....


 
Hola Maria Fernanda, 

Creo que deberias iniciar un nuevo thread, ya que tu pregunta no está relacionada con release agents o sustancias que falicitan el desmoldeo.

Release en el contexto en que lo usas, implica liberación o distribución por primera vez al mercado. Algo que previamente no estaba disponible al público, se presenta al mercado, se hace el "release".

Saludos,

Kolthoff.


----------



## ferleguidoor

Use one coat of release agent material to avoid surface concrete flaking.

Para evitar que la superficie del concreto se descascare, utilice una capa de material desmoldeante.

Cierto? Gracias


----------

